# Looking for 10wt reel.



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm just looking for an affordable 10 wt reel. For when I'm don't building my latest rod. I'm stuck between the or is hydros, already have an access and love it. But since I'm building on a bvk blank I've been considering buying the bvk reel any thoughts? Wanting to keep it under 300.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Lamson Konics are hard to beat for the price. I have one on my 5wt & my wife has one on her 8wt.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I suggest you consider 2 reels.

Ross CLA 5. US made very durable with a very corrosion resistant build. Drag is second to none under $500-600.

Cabelas WLx 9/10. Also US made with durable corrosion resistant finish. Built by Lampson for Cabelas but IMHO superior to most of the Lamson line and very attractive price. Sealed realable drag. Plus great after marker knobs are available on Ebay.

But having said this lots of totally adequate reels out there in the $120-300 range. Hard to go wrong.

Pete A.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There are several good ones...and affordable. 

The Allen alpha 3 is very nice as is the Kraken by Allen. I have the Alpha in a 10wt and its great. 

Don't forget TFO. Everyone knows about their rods but they make a fine large arbor reel. I have one of these also and it performs flawlessly.

The Ross CLA is a good one and you can find it often at discounted prices. I have it in a 12wt and would recommend it.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

x2 on the Kraken. Great reel for the price. I've also had nothing but positive experiences with Allen's Customer Service. About a month after I purchased each of my reels, I got either a call, email or both from someone at their shop to see how things were going and to chat about how the reel has been performing. Both my alpha III and Kraken are great reels with smooth and strong drag. They regularly run deals so you could snag one of their reels for 15-20% off


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Lamson Velocity v4- $215 on close out down from $360 on Sierra Trading Post.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/la...terString=fishing-reels~d~188/&colorFamily=01

I have the Velocity on both 8wt and 10wt rigs.


----------



## FlatzFreak (Aug 12, 2012)

Check out ColtonFly.com 
I'm not sure what you'll be fishing for, but these drag systems are awesome. For the price, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Cant beat orvis reels for warranty. Its all we use now.


----------



## jimmyc300 (Oct 5, 2006)

Check out taylor reels. They are new on the block and awesome.


----------

